# cleaning + painting dirty,oily,ugly



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been asked to bid on painting a press for parts in a warehouse. It is dirty, oily and ugly. What cleaning methods should I use and also any product advice would be helpful.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Steam genie would be the way I would go with that, you can rent one most places. Talk to your paint supplier(s) about which products to use, as I assume there is already a finish there.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Just got the call today from a valued customer. I mostly due residential work. She manages a parts co. I would assume stronger cleaning than steam, on such a dirty machine. Some rhyming intended. De-greaser and hot power-wash? I appreciate everyones help! :thumbup:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

It would be best to sub that out to a professional pressure washer guy with a hotwater machine and suitable chemicals.
When must it be done, and where are you?
Post a help wanted here, and at thegrimescene.com and you shall get prompt response.
That way you can concentrate on the paintwork.
r


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Ask Slickshift if he knows of anything that bonds to most anything...  

(Tell him I told you to ask... lol)


----------



## nlpaint (Oct 31, 2007)

I have good experience with special waterbased epoxyprimers for closed (concrete) and open (mortar) wet, oily and greasy surfaces.

Officially preperation is only cleaning with hot water and some pressure,
but the project we used it was a bus garage and after some tests most of the surface was only vacuum cleaned


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Just got the call today from a valued customer. I mostly due residential work. She manages a parts co. I would assume stronger cleaning than steam, on such a dirty machine. Some rhyming intended. De-greaser and hot power-wash? I appreciate everyones help! :thumbup:


Dont know if you can but go to Wal Mart and get some Super Clean in a purple gallon jug... spray it on and watch it fall of...you would have to spray it wit water after not sure if that helps....but I live by this product


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

If possible, a degreaser and a hot power wash



Wolverine said:


> Ask Slickshift if he knows of anything that bonds to most anything...


Lol
I would not be surprised if Eric's Bond Tite stuck to it no problem
In fact, as this is a machine that's most likely "rode hard and put away wet", and traditional "paints" probably won't cut the mustard, you might want to look into it


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Go to the sw site and look up their industrial products.

Getting it to stick is one thing, the top coat is another.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

*degreaser*

i would say use a degreaser but at the same time if its a machine it might strip away importand grease in the mechanical parts


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

u might as well put a picture the machine on this site and we could all prob give a better answer


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I had a local powerwash co. look at it for bid. They have there own chems and hot wash. The problem was that the water would have to be contained and pumped 500ft to holding containers. I just gave the bid for painting the press and not the cleaning. Someone came in under on the painting and cleaning and I lost no sleep. I can't imagine going to a job every day working in a very loud, repetative, no window environment like a parts plant. :no: I still have my valued customer scheduled for there maintenance coat this spring though.:yes:


----------

